# ******* Waterheater



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I know they don't make this crap up.:laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I bet that is some damn hot water too .


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image0011.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image0022.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image0033.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image0044.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image0055.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image0066.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image0077.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image0088.jpg



http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image01010.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/image01111.jpg




For the rest...............


http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/*******/


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

******* scaffolding? :no:


----------

